# Cowan Lake



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

Made it out to Cowan this weekend. Water was more stained than I was expecting. Awesome day to be out on the lake but the fishing was slow for us. I don't have a fish/depth finder so we struggled to find them. In all caught 9 bluegill and a nice largemouth.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

horse 'em said:


> caught 9 bluegill


 Thanks for your report, I haven't been on Cowan in a couple months but with the cooler temps I'm hoping to make a trip soon, any size to the b/ gills.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

garhtr said:


> Thanks for your report, I haven't been on Cowan in a couple months but with the cooler temps I'm hoping to make a trip soon, any size to the b/ gills.
> Good luck and good fishing !


No real size to the bluegills.


----------



## COB (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, Cowan has a funny looking brown-green tint. About a 2ft. plus visability. I don’t know what the color is about.


----------



## Airdx33 (Oct 12, 2017)

any recent reports coming out of cowan...crappie/largemouth??


----------



## Airdx33 (Oct 12, 2017)

Didnt hear any reports so i decided to venture out to cowan this morning to see whats goin on out there. Drove over the spillway and water was rushing over pretty rapidly. I then arrived to see the docks still in at the boat ramp at the marina. The water was absolute chocolate milk, which suprised me a little bit. I trolled over into one creek and started throwing a black and chartreuse squarebill. Nothing. Got back to the very back of the creek and caught 4 largemouth within an hour. Fished my way out of the creek and never got another bite. Didnt feel like trolling around everywhere else so i left. Not a soul on the water but me and the birds. Water temp 49. Sure would be nice to be able to idle on this lake...like acton.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

You can idle on any quiet day with a quiet motor.


----------



## Airdx33 (Oct 12, 2017)

ehhh id rather abide by the lakes boating laws/regulations.... im saying i wish the odnr would allow idling with motors over 10hp


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Tom has run that lake all of my life. I have been 30 mph on my new boat check out tests on my last two boats. But I think anyone not on absolute idle would get in trouble eventually.


----------



## Airdx33 (Oct 12, 2017)

ok ....anyways it was a great day fishing !


----------



## Old Evinrude (Oct 13, 2015)

Airdx33 said:


> Didnt hear any reports so i decided to venture out to cowan this morning to see whats goin on out there. Drove over the spillway and water was rushing over pretty rapidly. I then arrived to see the docks still in at the boat ramp at the marina. The water was absolute chocolate milk, which suprised me a little bit. I trolled over into one creek and started throwing a black and chartreuse squarebill. Nothing. Got back to the very back of the creek and caught 4 largemouth within an hour. Fished my way out of the creek and never got another bite. Didnt feel like trolling around everywhere else so i left. Not a soul on the water but me and the birds. Water temp 49. Sure would be nice to be able to idle on this lake...like acton.


----------



## Old Evinrude (Oct 13, 2015)

Airdx33 said:


> Didnt hear any reports so i decided to venture out to cowan this morning to see whats goin on out there. Drove over the spillway and water was rushing over pretty rapidly. I then arrived to see the docks still in at the boat ramp at the marina. The water was absolute chocolate milk, which suprised me a little bit. I trolled over into one creek and started throwing a black and chartreuse squarebill. Nothing. Got back to the very back of the creek and caught 4 largemouth within an hour. Fished my way out of the creek and never got another bite. Didnt feel like trolling around everywhere else so i left. Not a soul on the water but me and the birds. Water temp 49. Sure would be nice to be able to idle on this lake...like acton.


You are aloud to run a higher then 10 hp motor on cowan lake. At idle only. this is what the odnr says on there site. I just checked this out earlier today.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Old Evinrude said:


> You are aloud to run a higher then 10 hp motor on cowan lake. At idle only. this is what the odnr says on there site. I just checked this out earlier today.



OHIO DNR
I WANT TO...
RECREATION
REGULATION
LANDOWNERS
PROGRAMS
MEDIA & NEWS
CONTACT
Where to Boat › Inland Lakes

No Motors Allowed[/paste:font]
*6-HP Limit*
*"Electric Motor Only" Lakes*
*10-HP Limit*


Acton Lake (Butler & Preble Counties)*

Beach City Lake (Tuscarawas County)

Burr Oak Lake (Morgan County)*

Charles Mill Lake (Richland County)

Clark Lake (Clark County)

Clendening Lake (Harrison County)

Clouse Lake (Perry County)

Cowan Lake (Clinton County)

Dow Lake (Athens County)

Forked Run Lake (Meigs County)

Fox Lake (Athens County)

Grant Lake (Brown County)

Greenfield Lake Wildlife Area (Fairfield County)

Guilford Lake (Columbiana County)

Highlandtown Lake Wildlife Area (Columbiana County)

Jackson Lake (Jackson County)*

Jockey Hollow Wildlife Area (Harrison County)

Knox Lake (Knox County)*

Lake Ann (Williams County)

Lake Cable (Stark County)

Lake La Vere (Williams County)

Lake Logan (Hocking County)

Lake Mel (Williams County)

Lake Rupert (Vinton County)*

Leesville Lake (Carroll County)

Monroe Lake (Monroe County)

Odell Lake (Holmes County)

Lakes in Oxbow Lake Wildlife Area except Oxbow Lake (Defiance County)

Piedmont Lake (Belmont County)

Rockmill Wildlife Area (Fairfield County)

Rupert Lake (Vinton County)*

Rush Creek Reservoir (Fairfield and Perry counties)

Rush Run Lake (Preble County)

Sippo Lake (Stark County)

Veto Lake (Washington County)

Walborn Reservoir (Stark County)

Wills Creek Reservoir (Coshocton County)

Wolf Run Reservoir (Noble County)

Zepernick Lake Wildlife Area (Columbiana County)


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Old Evinrude, might want to double check Cowans hp limit, I would think if they passed the 10hp+ idle only law like Acton did, Cowan would have a astrix as Acton does


----------



## Old Evinrude (Oct 13, 2015)

Tom 513 said:


> Old Evinrude, might want to double check Cowans hp limit, I would think if they passed the 10hp+ idle only law like Acton did, Cowan would have a astrix as Acton does


Tom 513 thank you your reply . You are correct about the 10 hp limit on cowan lake. i talked to odnr this morning and they confirmed that it was still a 10 hp only lake. I explained to the lady i talked to that i had found that info on there site. She said it had to be an article from years back when they were talking about doing that. I truly did not mean to mislead and thank for calling me on it.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

No worries OE just dont want to see anyone get a ticket, a few years ago they had meetings for the hp change at Cowan and Acton, we got it passed at Acton but apparently it didnt fly at Cowan, obtw last time I was on Cowan my trolling batteries went down and had to use the big motor to get back in, that was the second time that happened to me, must be some kinda Cowan curse!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone driven by Cowan since Saturday? I am guessing it’s muddy.


----------

